# How can I tell if a pacman frog is too skinny?



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

I noticed the other day that my frog, KP, is looking a bit thin. I can see the bones on his back sticking up very clearly. I have been feeding him 3 meal items a week since I got him in March. I got him at the size of a dime. He's now around 5" big. 

What is the best food and frequency to feed him in order to fatten him up? I was going to try him with his first pinkie today. He's previously been on a mixed diet of locusts, crickets and wax worms.

Thank you! 
EdanKing


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

EdanKing said:


> I noticed the other day that my frog, KP, is looking a bit thin. I can see the bones on his back sticking up very clearly. I have been feeding him 3 meal items a week since I got him in March. I got him at the size of a dime. He's now around 5" big.
> 
> What is the best food and frequency to feed him in order to fatten him up? I was going to try him with his first pinkie today. He's previously been on a mixed diet of locusts, crickets and wax worms.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 3 meal items? Surely not 3 crickets a week?

Horned frogs do have boney type plates that can stick up if they're not lying flat.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Good god, Edan! At that size and age, a few insects won't cut it! Wiggle a half grown defrost at him. I'll bet he swallows it in one and then wants more!

Get him fed! :2thumb:


----------



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been feeding him 3 crickets yes. OK I've bought a pinkie, some nightcrawlers and some more locusts. Unfortunately I'm going away this week but my gf is living in the house and going to feed him while I'm away. I've said to feed him a cricket and a nightcrawler everyday and when I get back I think I'll try him on a feeder fish. I feel really bad he's my first frog! I've had snakes and tarantulas up until now!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I think we've fallen on deaf ears here, Basin. The poor frog will, of course, shrivel up. Weaken and die. :-|


----------



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

What do you mean? I want to help him but troll comments are not helpful. Give me solid advice or.... No offence.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Edan; You _asked for_ solid advice. You got it, believe me, from two independent and at least one ~ I'd imagine two ~ well experienced sources.

Ye then turned around and stated how ye proposed to ignore all that and carry right on as ye see fit, in ye complete ignorance.

Fine carry on. Swearing at me is a waste of time. I'm a passed master. Ye still torturing that frog. That's the simple fact. And anyone else on here with experience of rearing the type will say the same.

Now, I'm not going to sit here and argue with ye. Ye not listening and I can't change the world.

You carry on as ye see fit.


----------



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

Explain to me what constructive advice you have and I'll follow it. Here's how:
1. How often do I feed him?
2. What do I feed him?
3. How do I fatten him up?
4. For how long?
5. What do I feed him after he's put the weight on and how often to maintain it?

You can't just feed them fish and mice they'll die or go blind on that much protein. I'm not an amateur. I've raised 8 snakes, a gecko, 3 tarantulas and looked after 2 ferrets for a year. Nothing's died on my watch yet.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Bless you, and ye attitude.



el Snappo said:


> You carry on as ye see fit.


----------



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

el Snappo said:


> Bless you, and ye attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless you and your self righteous need for validation :*


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

EdanKing said:


> I noticed the other day that my frog, KP, is looking a bit thin. I can see the bones on his back sticking up very clearly. I have been feeding him 3 meal items a week since I got him in March. I got him at the size of a dime. He's now around 5" big.
> 
> What is the best food and frequency to feed him in order to fatten him up? I was going to try him with his first pinkie today. He's previously been on a mixed diet of locusts, crickets and wax worms.
> 
> ...


Maybe worth trying another frog related forum for some constructive advice and tips to aid the frogs wellbeing :thumb:


----------



## 175082 (Sep 7, 2017)

It's all OK now thanks . I get a bit paranoid about my pets. I took him to a specialist vet and she said he's fine and healthy. A little underweight but nothing concerning. She said he's a good size to start him on a pinkie a month and to add in some larger prey items like roaches and locusts. 
We're all here because we care about the wellbeing of exotics. That's the first priority.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

EdanKing said:


> It's all OK now thanks . I get a bit paranoid about my pets. I took him to a specialist vet and she said he's fine and healthy. A little underweight but nothing concerning. She said he's a good size to start him on a pinkie a month and to add in some larger prey items like roaches and locusts.
> We're all here because we care about the wellbeing of exotics. That's the first priority.


Sadly you were told to feed more following your first post on this thread. You were told that three crickets a week was not enough but ignored that and carried on as you were. Now a vet has told you the same ie you are not feeding it enough.
Hopefully you will now act on that advice and realise that people offering advice on here do actually know what they are talking about!

Incidentally an underweight frog is not "fine and healthy".


----------

